# *NEW* How To Make A Siggy



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

Its been about 5 years since the Great Water Buffalo had a thread on making a siggy and since then the forum has had a few servers and changes to the layout. So here is the current and most easiest way to make a siggy!

1. First choose the pic you want to use. *Maximum *size must be 600px by 200px. (For the rules on siggies, go here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-rules-19460.html). Place your mouse/pointer over the pic and right click. You should now have 5 choices to choose from. Select "Copy image URL".


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

2. Now go back to the top (under the Mustang pic) and you should see several options - select "Forum Actions". Now you will have 3 choices - go to "Edit Profile".


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

3. Ohhhh, now the screen will have the super secret inner workings of your Profile! Along the left side, in the section called "My Settings" you will see a selection for "Edit Signature". Click on that.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

4. Now you will see a window (similar to the PM or Post windows.)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

5. There should be two tag lines that contain the letters img and /img between brackets. *THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT*. You want to highlight/block everything from http to .jpg. DO NOT interfere with the


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

6. Once the section is highlighted, right click the blocked area and paste. You want to paste the image URL that you just copied from the pic between these two tags.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

If everything looks good, press SAVE SIGNATURE and you're all done.


----------

